# Pics of baby electric blues and mother with eggs



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Finally got the pictures of my baby electric blues. The pregnant female has another batch of fry and I was wondering would I be able to put her fry in with the others or would the others be too much bigger?? The babies and the photos are one week old and the female got pregnant today? I'm thinking of getting a bigger tank for the one week old fry and using the one I already have for the new ones coming? Is this a good idea? Any way here are the pics.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the female is not pregnant..only livebearers get pregnant.so i take it that the pair have spawned again...by the time the new batch of fry are ready to leave mom;the first batch will be much too big for them..your idea of getting another tank for them is the right one.


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yea sorry my bad with the pregnant thing, I'm going to the shops tomorrow


----------

